# Soundcloud Audiophile Download Service



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Audiophile Download Firm In Germany Raises $3.3m


* May 6, 2009



Soundcloud, according to TheStandard.com, has raised an additional $3,300,000 (USD) in funding to expand its audiophile download service. Soundcloud is a web based service that is targeted to music professionals, record producers and music enthusiasts specifically for those who don't use easily emailable MP3 files - Soundcloud markets to those who listen to uncompressed Compact Disc quality music files.

In a little over a year, Soundcloud has over 100,000 users who love the company's lack of file size requirements.

Larger file downloads allow for higher resolutions, surround sound and other audiophile applications going forward.


----------

